# Sage DB and Eureka Mignon



## nufc1 (May 11, 2015)

Very exciting weekend here. I've gone from my trusty Gaggia Classic and Lido E (of course, this will still be my grinder for brewed or perhaps a different espresso bean) to this.

















I must say, the Sage DB is an absolute joy to use. Pre infusion fixes a few of my distribution issues and the on-demand steam is brilliant. It also looks great as an added bonus. I'm very impressed with the Mignon so far too. Some clumping but definitely comparable grind to the Lido E but so much easier for an espresso grind!

If anyone has any questions, I'd be more than happy to try and answer them!


----------



## nufc1 (May 11, 2015)

Incidentally, if anyone has been wanting to pick up a new DB, they are reduced to clear on John Lewis in black. Be quick though as it says only 2 in stock.

https://m.johnlewis.com/sage-by-heston-blumenthal-the-dual-boiler-espresso-coffee-machine/p/797175


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

nufc1 said:


> Incidentally, if anyone has been wanting to pick up a new DB, they are reduced to clear on John Lewis in black. Be quick though as it says only 2 in stock.
> 
> https://m.johnlewis.com/sage-by-heston-blumenthal-the-dual-boiler-espresso-coffee-machine/p/797175


Have a read of this thread. The important stuff starts on page 3, where Gary **** explains how to reduce the pressure so that you can pull low bar shots on pre-infusion

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?34666-Sage-DB-is-this-acceptable&highlight=sage


----------



## nufc1 (May 11, 2015)

Thanks dfk. I actually read that this morning. Fantastic information and knowledge from Gary. I'll be sure to have a play around when I'm comfortable with the machine. This should be soon though as I find it extremely user friendly.


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Lovely set up m8 enjoy


----------



## Teresap (Jun 11, 2017)

It looks lovely in black. I have had the stainless one for a few weeks and I'm loving it . . .Enjoy.

Teresa x


----------



## nufc1 (May 11, 2015)

Thanks Teresa. Yeah, it looks great in both finishes but with it being in the clearance in John Lewis, it made the decision to go for black a bit easier. Matches the kitchen too!

Early days but it's been a pleasure to use so far.


----------

